# Who has the most hardtails?



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

Wondering how many people have a hardtail addiction problem! Thought would be fun to find out who has the most.

Now cannot count how many you have in your entire household, but how many just you personally currently have.

Here is my 4. Schwinn Moab elite, Gen 2 Nimble 9, Krampus MDS, 2021 Specialized Chisel. Hopefully soon to be adding number 5!


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

i only have two and one is for sale. 2014 diamondback response and 2021 marin san quentin 2. hopefully i can add to that soon...


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Gen 2 Nimble 9, Boost Nimble 9, Gt Peace 9'r, Rocky Blizzard... and a Scott Foil road bike.

Also have an old '93 Bianchi 26er (my first mtb) that I plan to donate at some point.


----------



## Wakamole (Jun 1, 2020)

I have: 
1989 Specialized Rockhopper Comp
1992 Coggey Custom (from my days in Tokyo)
2013 Niner ROS 9 
2015 Pivot LES Carbon
2020 Banshee Paradox V3


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

This is turning into the Canfield forum...

I also have my 3rd Nimble 9 since 2011. A 2018 XL in chrome (I just finished the Winter overhaul and polish and am waiting for a sunny day to get some pix). It just got a suspension fork for the 1st time, too: 140 Pike Select.

Motobecane Sturgis Fatbike (with an assortment of wheels and tires, 120 Bluto, and a rigid carbon fork).

Still have my 2004 StumpJumper M4 - sort of a road bike.

...and 1/2 of a Cannondale MT1000 tandem. My wife owns the other half. 

-F

Edit: PS - I forgot I have a cheap polished aluminum 29er cruiser/beer bike hanging like an art piece in the garage.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Wakamole said:


> I have:
> *1989 Specialized Rockhopper Comp*
> 1992 Coggey Custom (from my days in Tokyo)
> 2013 Niner ROS 9
> ...


Man, I just dropped my 1990 RockHopper Sport at the bike co-op a few weeks ago. 😕😟😢😭

-F


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Trek X-Cal 29er w/ Fox F29RL
Wheeler 3900 w/ Girvin pro Caron
Klein Pulse Comp w/ Manitou Skareb Elite

And everyone's favorite to play on:
Schwinn Jaguar motorized bike with Girvin Vector II


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, then despite only currently having two.. I'll add mine (to slightly offset the Canfields)

2008 stumpjumper 29er (I need to find a new fork for this, and make it a single speed)
2020 Banshee Paradox v3.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

lemme see...I have 16 bikes only one is a fully....so maybe 15 but one is a Brompton it kinda has rear suspension so maybe I have 14 hardtails ? math is hard I'll be out riding ice tonite on my rigid fatbike to sort this mess out in my head


----------



## HTjam707 (Jul 6, 2019)

Donated a clean 1992 Specialized hardrock recently.. so for now:

2018 Ibis DV9.. matte black
2020 Banshee Paradox V3.. raw clear coat
2020 BMC unrestricted.. (wife’s)


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

Do road and gravel bikes count?

1. Felt F75 road that sits on the trainer
2. Niner RLT9 RDO
3. Surly Krampus rigid SS
4. Next bike coming...SS Japhy, Sendero, or Rocker. Can't decide!


----------



## G-Choro (Jul 30, 2010)

127.0.0.1 said:


> lemme see...I have 16 bikes


You are now my defensive point of reference. "Hey, at least I don't have 16!"


----------



## bike4now (Feb 3, 2007)

Let me start by stating clearly that I do NOT have 16 hardtails...

'20 Chameleon C
Gen. 1 Chameleon
Intense Hard Eddie
Nimble 9
96 Stumpy Comp
Niner EMD
RM Blizzard
Seven Sola
Merlin XLM
Waterford
Yo Eddy


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

well I once went n-5 then ....I blacked out from the pain
and when I came to, it was n+8

about 4 of them are on semi-permanent loan


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

dysfunction said:


> Well, then despite only currently having two.. I'll add mine (to slightly offset the Canfields)
> 
> 2008 stumpjumper 29er (I need to find a new fork for this, and make it a single speed)
> 2020 Banshee Paradox v3.


I got three if you count the Farley......can't selll any of them......Just gave away a 1998 Trek 8900 with the first SID and Hayes hydraulics that were ok when new but done for good when I gave her away.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Until Monday I had five.
Two of those were stolen on Monday.
The remaining three are for sale.
=sParty


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Sparticus said:


> Until Monday I had five.
> Two of those were stolen on Monday.
> The remaining three are for sale.
> =sParty


Yikes, sorry to hear that.

2018 Kona Unit w/gears
2017 Kona Unit SS
2003 Jamis Dakota XC converted to SS

2001 Lemond Poprad CX
2002ish Gunnar Streetdog Fixed
2003ish Gunnar Roadie
2003 Jamis Quest
19something Dahon folder

Sold my 2005 Jamis Dragon and a Trek hybrid last fall


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Sparticus said:


> Until Monday I had five.
> Two of those were stolen on Monday.
> The remaining three are for sale.
> =sParty


Giving up in HT?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Giving up in HT?


I am. I've owned at least one HT (and typically several) ever since I got into mountain biking back in '85.
But I'm 67 y/o now and gotta admit I'm just kinda done with hardtails as my old bones prefer the full suspension.
BITD I rode singlespeed almost exclusively for a decade (2000-'10) but then my 50s happened... now my 60s are happening. 
Truth is I'm just delighted to still be riding bikes -- and I do still ride a lot, thank God. See my sig.
=sParty


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Sparticus said:


> I am. I've owned at least one HT (and typically several) ever since I got into mountain biking back in '85.
> But I'm 67 y/o now and gotta admit I'm just kinda done with hardtails as my old bones prefer the full suspension.
> BITD I rode singlespeed almost exclusively for a decade (2000-'10) but then my 50s happened... now my 60s are happening.
> Truth is I'm just delighted to still be riding bikes -- and I do still ride a lot, thank God. See my sig.
> =sParty


Yea, I turn 67 next week but instead of giving up HT's I ride flow or smoother type trails. I am still into speed, however my expectations are lower than days of old. So now I concentrate on miles shooting for 4K this year on three different rides. I have enjoyed your posts these last several years. Good lunch and Safe Travels.....


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Pedalon2018 said:


> Yea, I turn 67 next week but instead of giving up HT's I ride flow or smoother type trails. I am still into speed, however my expectations are lower than days of old. So now I concentrate on miles shooting for 4K this year on three different rides. I have enjoyed your posts these last several years. Good lunch and Safe Travels.....


Happy birthday and may you enjoy the ride for many more!
=sParty


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Sparticus said:


> Happy birthday and may you enjoy the ride for many more!
> =sParty


You as well.....


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

For the love of God, how is there only one picture of one bike in this thread so far?


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

kapusta said:


> For the love of God, how is there only one picture of one bike in this thread so far?


I will fix that.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

4 hardtails
5 rigid (2 mtb + klunker + road bike + cruiser)
3 soft tails
no full suspension


----------



## NoisyNinja (Jan 24, 2021)

I have one, and I'm happy with that. But my family each has one, too, both nicer modern ones and some Trek "Walmartish" ones.

The Hardtail Party youtube guy probably has a bunch?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

kapusta said:


> For the love of God, how is there only one picture of one bike in this thread so far?


Sorry, feeling too lazy to post individual shots.










Jamis Quest not pictured, red and black hanging bike is my son's, Dahon has the milk crate on the back. And full suspension with the really dirty tire.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

If you are generous in counting, 5. If you are a little pickier, only 2.

Honzo 
Niner One 9 
Kona Kula 2-9 (not quite fully assembled does that still count?)
Niner RLT... it's gravel-ish
A KHS Tandem MTB I haven't ridden in about 5 years.

The Honzo demonstrating the most correct way to measure downed trees to report to the trail crew.


















Had to go way back to find a picture of my Niner... ride it plenty just haven't been shooting it much.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Kona Honzo ESD 
Iron Horse MT200 (1996)
Canondale ?? (199?)

Stock trials bike
Mod trials bike
Fixed gear touring bike
Rigid fat bike
BMX (if that counts)

So either 3 or 8 depending on what counts.


----------



## dave_rh (Jul 28, 2014)

2000 Shogun Prairie Breaker Expert
2021 Norco Fluid HT1


----------



## DGUSMC (Jan 29, 2021)

199X Trek 930
201X Novara hickory (deciding if I wanted to "do this" again)
2019 Chromag Rootdown (M/L) set up mullet
2019 Chromag Rootdown (L) 

The hickory convinced me to get back into mountain biking again, and it is now the light weight, no drop option for when trails are not really ridable.

The Chromags do anything my full sus can do (literally), so the FS collects the most dust of all of them. Never had so much fun on bikes.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Ogre said:


> The Honzo demonstrating the most correct way to measure downed trees to report to the trail crew.
> View attachment 1919505


Optical delusion: In this photo the rear wheel looks 29", front wheel looks 27.5". Weird.
=sParty


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

There seem to be lots of rigid bikes listed in this hard tail thread. I assume the OP meant rigid frame and suspension fork. I'll leave out the rigid bikes and the soft tails, and I don't own full suspension bikes.
Here are my main three hardtails. The fourth is a beater loaner bike.

The carbon one









The steel one









The aluminum one


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

1997 Bontrager Privateer single-speed hardtail
Soul Cycles Dillinger single speed rigid
Motobecane Boris X7 fattie rigid
1999 Airborne Corsair titanium XTR hardtail
No-name Chinese Carbon 29er build rigid
2012 Specialized Roubaix
2019 Specialized Diverge
Giant Escape City rigid
Citizen Tokyo folder rigid

They all get ridden at various times throughout the year. Except for the Soul Cycles. I built that to be a "pretty bike" that I keep untouched. I walked it to the beach _once_ to take its picture.

















And I've had 4 hardtails stolen in the past 8 years living around Boston.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

sgltrak said:


> There seem to be lots of rigid bikes listed in this hard tail thread. I assume the OP meant rigid frame and suspension fork. I'll leave out the rigid bikes and the soft tails, and I don't own full suspension bikes.
> Here are my main three hardtails. The fourth is a beater loaner bike.
> 
> The carbon one
> ...


I did mean just hardtails, thou I will let rigid mountain bike slide  Just lets not include road or gravel  Thou seriously, cool to see them all!


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

connolm said:


> 1997 Bontrager Privateer single-speed hardtail
> Soul Cycles Dillinger single speed rigid
> Motobecane Boris X7 fattie rigid
> 1999 Airborne Corsair titanium XTR hardtail
> ...


That Soul Cycle is Awesome!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Custom SS 29er
Kona Honzo ST
Surly Krampus (currently rigid, previously hardtail)
Kona Unit (rigid)
Surly Wednesday
Transition PBJ

Not counting gravel or cross bikes, it's against the rules.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Mid 80s Nishiki flat bar gravel full rigid Chromo
94ish Hardrock FS with air\oil FutureShock Chromo
2010 Hardrock Sport, Aluminum. Eventually gonna be SS 
Diamondback Nitrous 24" BMX Aluminum
Duck Norris (Rat Rod Cantilever frame trail cruiser)

Future plans:
More modern hardtail. Might even venture into 27.5/29 territory!
Older Cruiser for a bomber build. 

Almost got the HT thing figured out. After all this, I might also start thinking about rear suspension.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Mid 80s Nishiki flat bar gravel full rigid Chromo
> 94ish Hardrock FS with air\oil FutureShock Chromo
> 2010 Hardrock Sport, Aluminum. Eventually gonna be SS
> Diamondback Nitrous 24" BMX Aluminum
> ...


Matti, your sig ties in nicely with the bold moves you're making toward riding in the 21st century. 
=sParty


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey, I've spent 20 years riding in the 21st century.. Soon, my 21st century total will be greater than the years I rode in the 20th century.

Just wanted to add that for me, hardtail is a frame type. Whatever accessories added to it, including front and seatpost suspension, do not make the rear end anything other than hard. Rigid bikes are a type of hardtail.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Do fat bikes count?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Just wanted to add that for me, hardtail is a frame type. Whatever accessories added to it, including front and seatpost suspension, do not make the rear end anything other than hard. Rigid bikes are a type of hardtail.


Fully agree, but can we also agree that it's not a mountain bike if you can't get at least 2 inch tires on it. This does DQ one of the bike I've posted but we have to draw the line somewhere right?


----------



## Pedalon2018 (Apr 24, 2018)

Ogre said:


> Fully agree, but can we also agree that it's not a mountain bike if you can't get at least 2 inch tires on it. This does DQ one of the bike I've posted but we have to draw the line somewhere right?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Do I win if I only own hardtails, & they're all steel?

29+ welded by me 29x3 currently SS
Penhale Gypsy Gravel bike 29x2.2 1x11
Velo Orange Piolet 29x2.6 1x12
Schwinn Cruiser 26x2.25 SS
'93 Diamond Overdrive 29x2.1 1x10











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

Fleas said:


> This is turning into the Canfield forum...


I had an original Nimble9 back in the day. It was a great bike, but like many on them, the headtube/downtube area cracked. The Bros. hooked me up with a gen 2 frame as a replacement.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

@dubthang! I know where that last photo was taken. That's Heaven's Bench at KT!

Cool location and awesome bike.


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

@connolm, it is Heaven's Bench from back in 2017. I used to go to KT monthly (live in Maine) until Covid put a stop to that. I've only been once during Covid. There was a very brief window where I could legally enter VT so I jumped on the opportunity.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

I have a few......


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

dubthang said:


> I had an original Nimble9 back in the day. It was a great bike, but like many on them, the headtube/downtube area cracked. The Bros. hooked me up with a gen 2 frame as a replacement.


Anyone with a fleet of green bikes can't be half bad.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

rob_ralph said:


> I have a few......
> 
> View attachment 1920505


Six Triple Triangles and an EStay! Someone likes the oddballs! Cool stuff


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I think I might have a hardtail problem. My daily driver is a '20 SC Hightower but I have a small quiver of simpler machines.

'16 Chromag Surface - Z1 Coil, Transfer, GX 11 speed, lots of Race Face bits










'13 Transition TransAM - Pike, GX 11 speed, random spare parts that fit










'18 Motobecane Lurch FS - Bluto, SLX (soon to be replaced by a RSD The Mayor)










'16 Seven Mudhoney - gravel counts right?


----------

